# 125 Gallon Tank Video



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I decided against real plants although I still might get a couple Java Ferns. I did however add a bunch of stuff earlier today and here is the end result. Enjoy!
[yt]m9kqAwR0o_U[/yt]


----------



## Alexis (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice aquarium. Cool vid. Not bad for an amature videographer....LOL!!! jus' kiddin'


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Alexis said:


> Very nice aquarium. Cool vid. Not bad for an amature videographer....LOL!!! jus' kiddin'


It's a tiny Sony Cybershot camera that is actually so small that is hard to hold onto.:lol:


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

It looks good besides that aqua blue fake plant. Why make everything look real then throw that obviously fake plant in there?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I really like the rock thinger you have at the far right end of the tank. It looks nice, and your Black Ghost Knife seemed to like it


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> It looks good besides that aqua blue fake plant. Why make everything look real then throw that obviously fake plant in there?


Blue's my favorite color plus I think it brings attention to that part of the tank just like the other two large two plants bring attention to the other two parts of the tank.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

very nice looking tank Shawn. those barbs are HUGE!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Zakk said:


> very nice looking tank Shawn. those barbs are HUGE!


Thanks. You mean the Tiger or Rosy Barbs?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

the tigers.....  loving the tank that fer sure!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Zakk said:


> the tigers.....  loving the tank that fer sure!


Thanks. My wife wants me to let them die of old age and not buy anymore so we can have put a pair of angels in the tank. I am seriously considering this idea. The Tiger Barbs have been the only reason why I have never had angels in my semi-aggressive tank in the first place.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Those tigers are huge. I would keep the huge tigers over the angels.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> Those tigers are huge. I would keep the huge tigers over the angels.


They're about 2 inches across. I didn't realize that was considered huge for Tiger Barbs.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Only 2 inches? They look closer to 3. But 2 is not really that big actually.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> Only 2 inches? They look closer to 3. But 2 is not really that big actually.


I went back to check again. Two are about 3 inches, 1 is about 2.5 inches, 1 is about 2 inches, and the new 1 is about 1/2 inch.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK cool. 3 inches is big I think, the others arent so big though i guess


----------

